
CS 20SI: Tensorflow for Deep Learning Research - nafizh
http://web.stanford.edu/class/cs20si/syllabus.html
======
jimmies
Side note, the instructor of that course, Chip Huyen, is nothing short of
brilliant.

Born in Vietnam, at 18 she decided not to go to college, and went traveling
with an empty pocket around the world and wrote books. I heard about her
getting accepted in many tip-top schools and chose to go to Stanford 4-5 years
ago at 22-23 year old.

So seems like she is still an undergrad/master student in Stanford or
something right now, and she is already teaching a course. Definitely going to
go far.

~~~
shshhdhs
That's really cool. I wonder what the admission process looked like for her.

~~~
jimmies
Still had to do the SAT and went through the admission process. She had a lot
of publicity in Vietnam at that point, and the rumor was that she had some
god-tier percentile on the SAT score, too.

I don't think that was very hard for Stanford to recognize that they have some
good stuff.

------
morgangiraud
If anybody interested: i've been learning it and wrote some blog posts about
it:

[https://blog.metaflow.fr/tensorflow-a-
primer-4b3fa0978be3#.2...](https://blog.metaflow.fr/tensorflow-a-
primer-4b3fa0978be3#.2e9zrq2py)

I hope it can be useful for future learners! (you can find the current list of
articles at the end of the first one)

~~~
hcrisp
That is a very helpful primer. What resources did you use to learn that level
of understanding in TensorFlow? Just the codebase? If you have any other
articles or references to recommend, please do so. Thanks!

~~~
morgangiraud
Thanks for this feedback!

I've just spent some time learning TF on my own using the official doc and
made a lot of projects on my Githubs.

If you're interested, here is the complete list of my articles so far:

How to handle shapes in TensorFlow: [https://blog.metaflow.fr/shapes-and-
dynamic-dimensions-in-te...](https://blog.metaflow.fr/shapes-and-dynamic-
dimensions-in-tensorflow-7b1fe79be363#.dcmxo9jf5)

TensorFlow saving/restoring and mixing multiple models:
[https://medium.com/@morgangiraud/tensorflow-saving-
restoring...](https://medium.com/@morgangiraud/tensorflow-saving-restoring-
and-mixing-multiple-models-c4c94d5d7125#.tngvkni8k)

How to freeze a model and serve it with a python API:
[https://blog.metaflow.fr/tensorflow-how-to-freeze-a-model-
an...](https://blog.metaflow.fr/tensorflow-how-to-freeze-a-model-and-serve-it-
with-a-python-api-d4f3596b3adc#.f8cininaw)

TensorFlow howto: a universal approximator inside a neural net:
[https://blog.metaflow.fr/tensorflow-howto-a-universal-
approx...](https://blog.metaflow.fr/tensorflow-howto-a-universal-approximator-
inside-a-neural-net-bb034430b71e#.u6epmpcam)

How to optimise your input pipeline with queues and multi-threading:
[https://blog.metaflow.fr/tensorflow-how-to-optimise-your-
inp...](https://blog.metaflow.fr/tensorflow-how-to-optimise-your-input-
pipeline-with-queues-and-multi-threading-e7c3874157e0#.n82a6uin4)

~~~
dnautics
wow... Thanks for these links. I find the offical docs of TF are atrocious and
I have a lot of trouble figuring it out.

------
eb0la
Also CS231n - [http://cs231n.stanford.edu/](http://cs231n.stanford.edu/) \-
Convolutional Neural Networks for Visual Recognition

------
FabHK
FWIW, Udacity has had a Deep Learning with Tensorflow course for a while.
(Note that I'm somewhat ambivalent about Udacity - a lot of it is copy-and-
paste stuff, though it does help to get you started.)

[https://www.udacity.com/course/deep-learning--
ud730](https://www.udacity.com/course/deep-learning--ud730)

~~~
king_magic
IMO the Udacity course is very poorly authored and taught. I would not
recommend it to someone who has a primary goal of learning TensorFlow unless
you have a pretty deep understanding of deep learning to begin with.

~~~
jonperl
They have a nanodegree class that is much better. I have been taking it the
past two months and I highly recommend it
[https://www.udacity.com/course/deep-learning-nanodegree-
foun...](https://www.udacity.com/course/deep-learning-nanodegree-foundation--
nd101)

~~~
king_magic
What areas have they improved in?

I was really disappointed by multiple Udacity courses; not saying they can't
pull it off, but I've been burned enough by Udacity that I wouldn't consider
paying for any courses from them at this point.

~~~
FabHK
Yeah, I took most of the "AI for self driving cars" course taught by Sebastian
Thrun himself, and was torn.

He's no doubt an extraordinarily competent researcher in his field, but he was
clearly a beginner to Python (either that or he didn't care), and the Python
code (while bringing the concepts across) was so poor as to be distracting.

------
riston
Are the videos also somewhere or only slides and notes are shared?

~~~
MrBlue
Came here to ask the same question.

~~~
wavewash
From the FAQ: Will lectures be recorded? Because this is a student initiated
course, the lectures won't be recorded.

~~~
ConAntonakos
I hope that changes in the future! Looking for a really good course on
TensorFlow. Udacity's Self-Driving Car nanodegree is also very hands-on in
terms of learning TensorFlow. You build your own mini version.

------
fsiefken
Are there any other university level courses for Tensorflow available?

~~~
desku
MIT had a short, week-long 'Intro to Deep Learning' course that had some labs
in Tensorflow.

[http://introtodeeplearning.com/](http://introtodeeplearning.com/)

------
bsr203
Just saw a youtube channel, which present the slides from this course as they
available.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMq6IdbXar_KtYixMS_wHcQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMq6IdbXar_KtYixMS_wHcQ)
. HTH

------
thro1237
Are the videos available for this course?

------
O_nlogn
Thanks for sharing, I've been looking for a resource like this for a while!

------
pratap103
Thanks a lot! I've been looking for something like this.

